# Dayan/MF8 4x4 v3 available?



## MisterChris (Jan 19, 2013)

It looks like the Dayan/MF8 4x4 v3 came out, it was listed on HKnowstore a few our ago. At this time, it is only available in the original plastic color, so maybe it is just a prototype. anyway, here is the link: http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=70735dbe-80ec-4504-835c-3885aa7a5f69


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 19, 2013)

Interesting, a confirmation would be sweet.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 19, 2013)

I think it's still the V2, not the V3. 
Wow. This came out of nowhere. I don't want to buy 2 4x4's though ;_; (V4, Dayan 2) 
Stupid choices XD


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 19, 2013)

There's also the MF8 Megaminx v3 and the Purple Zhanchi.


----------



## uniacto (Jan 19, 2013)

woah it's like 30 USD for the 4x4 and 18-19 for the Purple Zhanchi...


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah - I saw those cubes too - looks interesting.

It can't be the old version of 4x4 because this one have bigger holes between the cubies, and It's more expensive.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 19, 2013)

The V1 was 6.6cm, the V2 was 6.0cm. This one is 6.2cm so it appears to be new. I have ordered one anyway so I'll report back when it arrives.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 19, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> The V1 was 6.6cm, the V2 was 6.0cm. This one is 6.2cm so it appears to be new. I have ordered one anyway so I'll report back when it arrives.



Well the V2 wasn't released due to mold problems, so I presumed that the difference in size was due to a mold change to get it released. Idk, I shall look forward to hearing about it


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 19, 2013)

HK has the 1st Dayan + MF8 down as 67mm and no 60mm version so I really hope this isn't just the mini with original plastic.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 19, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> HK has the 1st Dayan + MF8 down as 67mm and no 60mm version so I really hope this isn't just the mini with original plastic.



Based on the pictures, I would say that its the new version of the full size one, which just might happen to be the same size of the mini. Still can't find any news on it yet though.


----------



## MisterChris (Jan 19, 2013)

I think that the mini one didn't have holes


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 19, 2013)

Judging by the Dayan 3x3 like holes between the cubies it definitely isn't the the mini so I'm happy. Had to dig my mini out to compare the pictures because it hasn't been used since the day it arrived.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jan 19, 2013)

I think a lot of people have been waiting for this 4x4 for a while. It looks super cool and will for sure beat the V-cube 4. The MF8 megaminx v3 that Evan linked looks like another dayan knock off, just like what shengshou did.
I think it will be interesting to see how these new cubes will feel.


----------



## emolover (Jan 19, 2013)

Jeez, they seem expensive. I wonder what the difference between the V2 and the V3 for the megaminx could be because from the outside they look absolutely the same.


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 19, 2013)

The v3 megaminx have "Dayanish" Pieces.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jan 20, 2013)

Did anyone try to contact HKnowstore owner? I'm sure he'd be more than willing to confirm whether or not it is a new version


----------



## CubeorCubes (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm talking to Calvin atm and he said this "this is new, the photo are not clear.we shall take another photo soon" He will show me a photo of the cube and will keep you guys updated.

Calvin said the photos will be up on Monday so be sure to check it out.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 20, 2013)

MovingOnUp said:


> Did anyone try to contact HKnowstore owner? I'm sure he'd be more than willing to confirm whether or not it is a new version



I typically go with the order now ask questions later approach.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 21, 2013)

looks nice, those holes are making me feel ambitious about the corner cutting 

But will it beat shengshou?


----------



## iploman (Jan 21, 2013)

MisterChris said:


> It looks like the Dayan/MF8 4x4 v3 came out, it was listed on HKnowstore a few our ago. At this time, it is only available in the original plastic color, so maybe it is just a prototype. anyway, here is the link: http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=70735dbe-80ec-4504-835c-3885aa7a5f69




If you look closely at the photo of open 4x4, you can see those bumps on the centers and edges. They look exactlky like pieces from dayan zhan chi. So it should be new model 4x4x4. Waiting to for your review , on how it is turning


----------



## littlewing1208 (Feb 17, 2013)

I got mine from thecubicle.us.

I'm quite underwhelmed. The inner slices twist like a dream but the outer slices feel floppy and not smooth.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 17, 2013)

It's terrible. Don't bother buying.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah, it actually feels better than a Shengshou to me, but pops quite easily. Not worth it. Overall worse than Shengshou.


----------



## mocenigo (Mar 15, 2013)

mitch1234 said:


> I think a lot of people have been waiting for this 4x4 for a while. It looks super cool and will for sure beat the V-cube 4.



How do you know that it beats the V-Cube 4?

Roberto


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 15, 2013)

It won't. I have seen the v4 in action and it beats the dayan mf8 in performance.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Mar 15, 2013)

I didn't like the Dayan MF8 v3 4x4. I took it appart and spent a few hours cleaning up flash and lubricating and then solved it a dozen times or so. It still popped a few times and with the tensions right, it was floppy and flexible. An out of the box SS v3 or v4 is drastically better. Granted maybe the Dayan MF8 gets better with breaking in, which I arguably did not accomplish.


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 16, 2013)

Get the shengshou 4x4 v3. Then modify it with the konsta/florian mod. Then apply lubix. The best and ultimate 4x4 mod combo yet.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 21, 2013)

Where would you get the ss v3 though?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 13, 2013)

They are no longer available to my knowledge.
Even if you order a v3 you'll probably end up receiving a v4. I'm not sure how much difference there is but I suspect it's minimal however people are nostalgic about really recent cubes which are no longer available. Rolls eyes.
They both require at least a Konsta mod to not drive you insane with catching IMO anyway.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 13, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> They are no longer available to my knowledge.
> Even if you order a v3 you'll probably end up receiving a v4. I'm not sure how much difference there is but I suspect it's minimal however people are nostalgic about really recent cubes which are no longer available. Rolls eyes.
> They both require at least a Konsta mod to not drive you insane with catching IMO anyway.


You are referring to a shengshou. The Konsta mod is not applicable to a dayan/mf8 4x4.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes. I was referring to the SS. I was responding to the post before mine. I should've quoted. Sorry.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 13, 2013)

littlewing1208 said:


> You are referring to a shengshou. The Konsta mod is not applicable to a dayan/mf8 4x4.



Oh yes it is.. just with a variation and only partially. The triangular core pieces in mine have been rounded off as far as possible which has helped tremendously with the catching.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 13, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Oh yes it is.. just with a variation and only partially. The triangular core pieces in mine have been rounded off as far as possible which has helped tremendously with the catching.



Sure I see how the 3 movable inner 'edges' could be modded but my comment was to make it clear that the SS and Dayan mf8 have very different internal mechanisms so someone doesn't think you can just Konsta mod a Dayan mf8 in the SS way.


----------

